# Does anyone get upper back spasms? Like little pulsating...



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Does anyone get upper back spasms? Its just little pulsating spasms up on your back? I use bengay to help it, but wondering if it's gas or what the cause is??? and how to ease it a bit. It's not bad pain, just annoyance and uncomfort.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

oh, yes, have had those for years, under shoulder blade. was told I probably have a "weak area" there.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

oh, yes, have had those for years, under shoulder blade. was told I probably have a "weak area" there.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

What do you mean by pulsating spasm? Do you mean "fasciculations"?Fasciculation are fast motion of very small part of a muscle. Sometime only one *smack*. Sometime many on the same spot. They are also moving from place to place. It's probably a benigh condition since i have it. If it is that, it's called BFS or Benign Fascicualtion Syndrome. I got them in 1992. Mainly in calves and it spreads over my body. Other symptomes include pins and needle (it's annoying a lot!) and burning sensation with some tremors.Check with you neuro if it increase.There is a Board like here on Neuromuscular at Harvard. Check on the net.---- Bye (IBS since 1980, BFS since 1992)


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

What do you mean by pulsating spasm? Do you mean "fasciculations"?Fasciculation are fast motion of very small part of a muscle. Sometime only one *smack*. Sometime many on the same spot. They are also moving from place to place. It's probably a benigh condition since i have it. If it is that, it's called BFS or Benign Fascicualtion Syndrome. I got them in 1992. Mainly in calves and it spreads over my body. Other symptomes include pins and needle (it's annoying a lot!) and burning sensation with some tremors.Check with you neuro if it increase.There is a Board like here on Neuromuscular at Harvard. Check on the net.---- Bye (IBS since 1980, BFS since 1992)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2001)

Yes, I have soreness that comes and goes next to my right inside part of my shoulder blade. Doesn't hurt but it is uncomfortalbe. Was also told by doc that this is either a torn muscle or a weak spot. It started right b/f my ibs kicked in so I assume they are related. Was sent to physical therapy to try to work it out but it only bothered it more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2001)

Yes, I have soreness that comes and goes next to my right inside part of my shoulder blade. Doesn't hurt but it is uncomfortalbe. Was also told by doc that this is either a torn muscle or a weak spot. It started right b/f my ibs kicked in so I assume they are related. Was sent to physical therapy to try to work it out but it only bothered it more.


----------

